

Ruby 5 Podcast - Episode #1 - dpnewman
http://ruby5.envylabs.com/

======
dzlobin
Great podcast! If you develop on Ruby on Rails, this is a pretty great way to
get caught up on the recent Ruby on Rails news, not a bad use of 5 minutes.

------
timmaah
Glad to see they are keeping it light with a bit of humor, but not too over
the top.

Though I did like the longer rails envy format. I actually learn while driving
to work.

------
jhancock
the page has no links to all the resources (new projects) they reference in
the audio stream.

